# Anyone streaming the fight? ALL WELCOME



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 26, 2017)

looking to stream this fight I'd normally pay but that isn't even n option otherwise I would lol.. any one know of any where to stream it


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mrxmmgbWnZxy

not the best quality but best i could find.. click on the screen and hit h to hide the chat


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

Did it just get shut down?


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 26, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> Did it just get shut down?


It did I think. ..


----------



## backyardwarrior (Aug 26, 2017)

Dammm


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Got it for free, so it seems, its on me foxtel at the moment


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 26, 2017)

666888 said:


> Got it for free, so it seems, its on me foxtel at the moment


Foxtel?


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

its on


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Jimmy Verde said:


> Foxtel?


Aussie pay tv


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1BRJjyWkeELGw


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Irish, rnd 1


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

a bit of wrestling from Irish, rnd 2 Irish


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

rnd 3?, Irish will lose points for being a dickhead soon


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

there both going to have sore nuts


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a main event after this shit fight, Floyd rnd 4


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

shit just got shut down again

round 5


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Seen better boxing fights at the pub, Floyd rnd 5


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

the first link is back up


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

irish hitting in the back of the head a little much eh


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Irish to many back of head shots, Floyd pissed off, rnd 6 easy flyod


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

lol Floyd rnd 7, Irish gone soon


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

floyd about to win this


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

irish is getting way to fatigued


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

me mom hits harder than Irish, ATM


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

rnd 8 Floyd easy


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Irish having a sook in the corner


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

Floyd keeps moving forward like that hes gonna take it


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

legs gone on irish


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Arms gone irish, all Floyd rnd 9


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

out of breath Irish


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

floyd on fire nba jamz style


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

over


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

FLLLOOOOYYYYDDDD


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Very easy win, to Floyd, lots of $ for both, amateur punters got taking for a ride as usual


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

irish skull too hard to knock out tho


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

whats the payday look like for them


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah did better than I thought he would, was never going to win tho, all mouth


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

He didnt protest the ref either


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> whats the payday look like for them


100 for Floyd 30 Irish, millions that is


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

Best ass kicking ever for 30 mil shit


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

I remember always LOSING money when i got knocked out lol


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 26, 2017)

It was a pleasure to watch the fight with you kind sir


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

50 and 0 for Floyd, looking like a clown and 30 mill for Irish, and good on him to


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> It was a pleasure to watch the fight with you kind sir


Like wise


----------

